# You thought last week's haul was big?



## littlepickle (Apr 30, 2010)

1 week's haul! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Some of you may remember me saying I'm starting a new make up import/re-selling business and one of the bonuses is ordering double to try out all the products 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So there's a bunch of that stuff, plus Trademe purchases etc.
So, here we go!





Bunch of BYS polishes for Frankening, China Glaze Cosmic & White Out (from last week, technically), Essie Cute As a Button, China Glaze Carnival Lights & Fiji Fling (arrived today!) Set of 2 Maybelline Wet Shine Diamonds polishes for Frankening




Lime Crime Magic Dusts, top to bottom, left to right: Shoe Addict, Prima Donna, Duchess, Cleopatra, Mermaid, Empress, Nymph, Medusa, Dragon Scales, Siren, Treasure Chest (now imagine this pile doubled and then some, and you've got my whole order)




All 10 Lime Crime lipsticks (not pictured) + doubles of No She Didn't, Styletto and My Beautiful Rocket (I already had the rest), MAC Ruby Woo (my first B2M trade in!), Maybelline Forever Lip Colour Fire Engine, MAC lipsticks in Lustering, Giddy, Sandy B, MAC Red, $2 shop lashes (they're really nice!)




Misc MAC: Aire De Blu pigment, Shimmermoss shadow, Cornflower & Golden Lemon samples, MAC lipliners in Brick, Magenta, Vino, Quartz, Burgundy




Glamour Doll Eyes (again double this and you've got my actual order) Top to bottom, left to right: Jailhouse Jumpsuit, Glam Girl, Glowstick, Blueberry Lush, Techno, MIngles, Tattooed, Electric Lemonade, Shamrock, Stiletto, Bleeding Love, Mind Reader, Skin of a Killer, Juicy Mango + free samples of Stellar & Hollywood




The whole sordid mess!


----------



## peachsuns (Apr 30, 2010)

OMG! Another great haul! (Did I faint last time, too? LOL)
Enjoy!


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Apr 30, 2010)

WOW!! Your haul is huge!!! I've been dying to try some Lime Crime cosmetics for awhile! Need to do that soon! Enjoy your mega awesome goodies!


----------



## DILLIGAF (Apr 30, 2010)

Lucky for the ladies in NZ that you have awesome tastes!!!! Good luck with the business and enjoy your goodies!


----------



## littlepickle (Apr 30, 2010)

Awww thank you!


----------



## LC (May 1, 2010)

girly i don't mean to rain on your parade but i'm pretty sure those lipliners are fakes..


----------



## littlepickle (May 1, 2010)

Oh crap! I didn't pay too much for them at least. Thanks for telling me


----------



## MACATTAK (May 1, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *baci* 

 
_girly i don't mean to rain on your parade but i'm pretty sure those lipliners are fakes.._

 
I was thinking the same thing about that pigment.


----------



## kimmy (May 1, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *baci* 

 
_girly i don't mean to rain on your parade but i'm pretty sure those lipliners are fakes.._

 
i thought the same thing. maybe they're just from one of the very first releases? idk, but i have never seen that font used on a mac product before.


----------



## littlepickle (May 1, 2010)

I'm pretty sure the pigment's fine, it passed all the tests in the identifying fake pigments thread + comparisons with my own authentic piggies. 
Hmmm, dunno about the lip liners, here are pics so you guys can check them out: http://www.specktra.net/forum/f257/m...0/#post1932215


----------



## MACATTAK (May 1, 2010)

^^ The pigment box should not have those slits on the top flap, they will be on the bottom, but I remember that was an indicator of a fake if they were on the top.


----------



## LC (May 2, 2010)

I think the silver liners are real, i have a few older ones like that and they look the same..but the black liners..idk, the font looks way off. I've never come across a  liner thats letters looked like that.

i think you're fine on the pigment. Just swatch the color and compare it to others online. to me it just looks like the box is a bit older, but I wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## MACATTAK (May 2, 2010)

I have pigments that are 10 years old, and they don't have slits in the top of the box.  I'm just saying that if it were me, and I was planning on using this on myself or others, and didn't buy this directly from Mac, I would want to know.


----------



## gemmel06 (May 3, 2010)

Wow trhats alot of stuff great haul


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (May 3, 2010)

Great haul.. Best way to know if your pigment is fake is to take a macro shot of the base of the jar, so that you can see the numbers imprinted into the plastic on the bottom... Post them up here and then we can figure out whether what you have is fake or not


----------



## panda0410 (May 3, 2010)

Yep, MACATTAK is right - the piggie is a fake, and no - it doesn't pass all the counterfeit tests at all 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I think Baci may be right on the liners as well tbh - did you buy the MAC as a "lot"?


----------



## xsunshiine (May 13, 2010)

wow.. thats just amazing.. i wanna try lime crime. their packaging is awesome


----------



## littlepickle (May 13, 2010)

I'm a fan of the packaging too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's not everyone's cup of tea, but if you're into it, it's awesome! The products are really nice too, I use them almost everyday.


----------



## Senoj (May 13, 2010)

I love all the colors. Lime Crime is my next brand to try as well as Sugar Pill.


----------



## littlepickle (May 13, 2010)

I've got Sugarpill coming in next week, I'm so excited!


----------



## Senoj (May 13, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *littlepickle* 

 
_I've got Sugarpill coming in next week, I'm so excited! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
When it comes in can you take a pic of the haul? Thanks


----------



## littlepickle (May 13, 2010)

Definitely!


----------

